

White Dwarfs and Dyson Spheres - curtis
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=32788

======
JoeAltmaier
A Dyson sphere seems unlikely. If a civilization were capable of it, they
would be capable of far more efficient energy schemes - controlling fusion
directly, in the quantities they desired (instead of in whatever units a star
offered) and where they desired.

